# Lapdock issue



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

I have the Atrix lapdock modified so I can use the RAZR on it, but when I plug it in, it will load up but the mouse and keyboard are unresponsive (tested USB mouse and keyboard to) and the status bar consistently go's away and comes back.

Im running RAZRX v1.0 by Mr. th3ory (Awesome btw!) and the webtop version is WT-2.0.0-69-DHD_TA-1

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

I spoke to DT about this, and he thinks its something to do with safestrap (assuming thats what you are using), I have the same problem using the webtop adaptor on my TV. If you did use safestrap, if you swap back to stock rom it should work fine.


----------



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

Ill give it a shot. Thanks for the response.

EDIT: That was it. Safestrap disabled on original system is working with it. Thanks


----------

